# Low-ball offers.



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

If you're selling something on-line, and someone sends an email (not Nigerian spam) offering a ridiculously low amount, do you take the time to respond?

I just about replied to an email earlier asking how much crack the dude had been smoking, but decided to just delete the email instead. :2guns:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

james on bass said:


> If you're selling something on-line, and someone sends an email (not Nigerian spam) offering a ridiculously low amount, do you take the time to respond?
> 
> I just about replied to an email earlier asking how much crack the dude had been smoking, but decided to just delete the email instead. :2guns:



Personnaly i answer any offer cause i'm damn tired of getting PMs or Emails from people asking for TONS of new picts and then NEVER repling back if they are interested or not. So yes..i tried to take time to answer. but when people make stupid offers, like i had a 60th anniversay strat for sale, price was 1050$, and some dude on crack as you say offered me 350$ saying that,s all he could afford!...if you can't afford more...DON'T SHOP 1000$ instrument moron..hehehe


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

I ignore 'em! Just ask a fair price & stand your ground. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Add $50 to the reply .... I call it an a_ _hole charge... 

I have been try to sell a Leslie for awhile. There is a guy that I know of ( it's a small work in Hammonds) .... I was asking $500 .... he offered $350 delivered to Montreal........ yeah I'll get right on that.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i reply, myself. usually with something to the effect of "if you can find one for $350 (or whatever the offer was), let me know, i'll buy two, then i can keep one... if you have a serious offer, let me know... otherwise go "pleasure" yourself.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

james on bass said:


> I just about replied to an email earlier asking how much crack the dude had been smoking, but decided to just delete the email instead. :2guns:


That would have been funny 

I usually ignore then add/modify the post to say "Serious enquiries only" or "Off topic replies ignored".

Cheers!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

This was not a PM - no-one from the forum. I would've taken the time to answer a query from a forum member.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I had one guy offer me $600.00 for my Martin D-28 which I was selling for $1800.00. He told me I should take his offer because he "knew" I was desperate and it was the best offer I was ever going to receive.

I responded to him, telling him to meet me at the corner of Jane and Finch at midnight the next day. I would only accept payment in $5.00 bills and he was to stand there holding the $600.00 in 5 dollar bills in his hand so I knew it was him. :smile:

But seriously, I usually just delete them. It's the price of doing business on Craigslist or Kijiji.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I respond when I stop laughing. Usually with a simple no thanks. On the odd occasion I'll respond with an equally ridiculous counter offer (Asking $1000, low ball offer of $500, counter offer of $1500). I figure that some day I will get lucky with my counter offers...at least as often as the low baller gets lucky with their offers. :wave:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

$350.00,... ...right. 

And the earth is flat and the moon is made of green cheese. Oh, and I had sex last night with Angelina Jolie - Brad was off on film promo. And she gave me a really nice original 1959 burst for a really good time. And......


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Okay, so I just ignored him when he emailed me first. He just emailed me a second time offering $50 more than is first offer, which is still way less than half of what I'm asking. 

I decided to email him back and ask if he was smoking crack or hoping I was.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

When I get low ball offers I just politely but clearly decline. You never know. They might come back with a reasonable offer.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Milkman said:


> When I get low ball offers I just politely but clearly decline. You never know. They might come back with a reasonable offer.


Yup. That's pretty much my strategy. In the bazaar the negotiations have to start some place. You never know who's going to be the best customer ever. Now...that's to to say I haven't dealt with my share of nut jobs selling gear on CL. Heck, I even profiled them!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> When I get low ball offers I just politely but clearly decline. You never know. They might come back with a reasonable offer.



Thats the way I'd handle it. Most likely they are trying to feel you out as to how low you go. If you don't like low ball offers just post in the add all low ball offers will be ignored.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

I dont mind any offers, and Im used to the lowballs on Kijji and such, but what irritates me is that on this forum I get PM's asking how much, and then a reply like, WOW DUDE thats way to much!!!!. How the hell does he know Im a dude????


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Big White Tele said:


> I dont mind any offers, and Im used to the lowballs on Kijji and such, but what irritates me is that on this forum I get PM's asking how much, and then a reply like, WOW DUDE thats way to much!!!!. How the hell does he know Im a dude????


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

C'mon man! It's _THE_ Dude. Not dude! 



devnulljp said:


>


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

There are people who want everything for nothing...and then some are just jerks.

If I don't think an initial asking price is fair, I don't bother to inquire. If I don't have enough money, then I can't afford it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> There are people who want everything for nothing...and then some are just jerks.
> 
> If I don't think an initial asking price is fair, I don't bother to inquire. If I don't have enough money, then I can't afford it.



If I don't think the initial asking proce is fair I don't hesitate to make a reasonable offer. I don't criticize the asking price. I make the offer and if they want to make a counter offer or just decline, no hard feelings.

People tend to take this stuff personaly when selling something. It's the same with cars.

It's not personal. It's business.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Milkman said:


> If I don't think the initial asking proce is fair I don't hesitate to make a reasonable offer. I don't criticize the asking price. I make the offer and if they want to make a counter offer or just decline, no hard feelings.
> 
> People tend to take this stuff personaly when selling something. It's the same with cars.
> 
> It's not personal. It's business.


Yes, you're totally right. When I'm willing to negotiate and they don't counter-offer, I respectfully inform them that it's more than I am willing to pay, shake hands, and thank them for their time.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Sometimes I'll make an offer but if the seller has it posted as OBO I sometimes ask the seller what their best price is . I feel this is maybe a more polite way of allowing the seller to price it at what they would like to get .


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

"No, thank you." always works for me.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

rhh7 said:


> "No, thank you." always works for me.


I do use that at times, but fortunately or unfortunately, depending on your viewpoint, my mildly evil but strongly sarcastic side may come out - assuming the response is email ->

i.e. - LOL $350? Yeah, right. LOL. LOL. Excuse me, I got to us the can before I shit myself. LOL LOL.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

One thing i have done once was to send a lowball offer for a strat advertised at 1100$, it was a beauty, over 20 years old in perfect shape. But you have to know your fender stuff in that case. I offered the owner 600$. trust me, his answer was more then...hum..kind..hehe. What do you know, 2 weeks later i get an email with an appology and saying he'de be willing to drop to 850$, i had already bought a strat a week prior but was willing to check it you, so i offered 700$ and guess what, he agreed. SO..we met..and deal was done. So you NEVER know what can come off a lowball offer realy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> One thing i have done once was to send a lowball offer for a strat advertised at 1100$, it was a beauty, over 20 years old in perfect shape. But you have to know your fender stuff in that case. I offered the owner 600$. trust me, his answer was more then...hum..kind..hehe. What do you know, 2 weeks later i get an email with an appology and saying he'de be willing to drop to 850$, i had already bought a strat a week prior but was willing to check it you, so i offered 700$ and guess what, he agreed. SO..we met..and deal was done. So you NEVER know what can come off a lowball offer realy.



Exactly.

From a seller's perspective, what is there to gain by taking offence to an offer? Never burn bridges I figure.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Milkman said:


> From a seller's perspective, what is there to gain by taking offence to an offer? Never burn bridges I figure.


There's a line between "offers" and "insults" though in some cases :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Geek said:


> There's a line between "offers" and "insults" though in some cases :wink:


I've got to disagree. There are some abrasive personalities but an offer isn't anything personal. It might be presented in an annoying way, but the number itself is just a number. You're under not obligation to even read it.

Life's too short to waste stressing over offers.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

So when someone seriously offers me $50 for an item listed $2,500 obo (it has happened), I shouldn't be insulted?

Perhaps I'm too sensitive then, because I replied with flamage.

Cheers!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Geek said:


> So when someone seriously offers me $50 for an item listed $2,500 obo (it has happened), I shouldn't be insulted?
> Perhaps I'm too sensitive then, because I replied with flamage.
> Cheers!


Hey, I'll take it


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Geek said:


> So when someone seriously offers me $50 for an item listed $2,500 obo (it has happened), I shouldn't be insulted?


I don't see why insult is an emotion that should pass through you in this situation. Laugh at their nativite perhaps on your way to hitting the delete icon.



> Perhaps I'm too sensitive then, because I replied with flamage.


Why get angry? Anger is one of those emotions I reserve for serious things because it's so detrimental to my own well being. Who needs to stress about selling gear?


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Excellent logic Iaresee :smile:

I've since been training myself to reply to those (if I do) AFTER first coffee and ciggie.




devnulljp said:


> Hey, I'll take it


LOL!!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Years ago I put one of my guitars p for sale due to financial needs--I wound up not needing to sell it, so I kept it (and have been very glad ever since that I didn't sell it.) But I got more than one call from the same guy offering me about half of what I was asking. This was done by phone--it was before internet was common.

When I heard his offer I declined. He replied that he could drive down to the states and pick up many guitars of the same model for less than what he offered me. I simply replied his offer was too low. He tried to talk me into it, but it seemed obvious to me that this guy was going to turn around and sell it--and how much was he going to sell it for? I'd say at least what I was asking. I was asking less than I had paid for it, and less than I'd seen similar guitars selling for in stores. I don't think he was representing a store, but I got the feeling he ran a mail order service for guitars, or maybe sold out of his home. I understood why he tried to talk me down--he could sell for at least as much as I was asking--maybe more, and he possibly had a buyer who would pay him right away--so no waiting for a drive to the US. (It's not a short drive in my part of Canada like it would be from souther Ontario or parts of BC.) 

I stuck to my price---I was willing to let it go for less than my original asking price--but not half. He refused to bring up his price. So he didn't get it.

On one hand, what a person does with something I sell to them is their business. On the other if they're just going to turn around and sell it for a nice profit--why should I lower my price?

There's a very good chance some of the low ball offers any of you have received have been from people who wanted to get it cheap to turn around and re-sell it.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

zontar said:


> There's a very good chance some of the low ball offers any of you have received have been from people who wanted to get it cheap to turn around and re-sell it.


Definitely. It's pretty common knowledge that the used instrument places keep a close eye on Craigslist and Kijiji, not to mention the individuals that just like wheeling and dealing equipment.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Scottone said:


> Definitely. It's pretty common knowledge that the used instrument places keep a close eye on Craigslist and Kijiji, not to mention the individuals that just like wheeling and dealing equipment.


Ahh... the old buy low sell high theory. 

Sad thing is that we musicians are a sorry lot always selling stuff when we need the cash. Most of these wheeler dealer types know that and use it to their advantage. When you don't need it the price offered it the price is always low.

I thought about selling my 66 Tele during some hard times 10 yrs ago. The most I was offered was $800 from a dealer. Needless to say I still own it and even with the mods it's had is worth $805.99


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Last time I got a lowball offer I responded, "I believe there was a typo in your offer...". Other times I've ammended the sale by removing items (case, etc). Counter offers are they way to go even if the original price was firm and even if the counter offer isn't lowered. Some folks just need a gentle push. I spent a lot of years in contract negotiations and learned that lowballing is more an indication of character than serious intent to settle matters. Don't get pissed off, just try to use their weakness against them somehow. When it's time to terminate the dickering, use whatever language you like, but remember you may need to deal with the same person(s) again sometime.

I recently put two items up for sale (an acoustic guitar and an electric guitar amp) and got lots of tire kickers and no serious offers. After waiting a month or so I now have a firm offer on both from the same customer. Go figure.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

jroberts said:


> What annoys me are guys who couple their low ball offer with an explanation how how crappy the item I'm selling is, and how he could find dozens of them for 1/10 of the price I'm asking.



I would've answered with "well doesn't that make you pretty stupid, inquiring on an item that is 10 times more expensive then what you could easily buy it elsewhere for".


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

What about sellers that place unrealistic values on the products that they are selling?

Case in point, I recently put together a bass rig, and allthough I can get a power amp for nothing, but I prefer not to take the freebies unless I really need them. I was looking for something along the lines of a Yorkville AP-1200, as we have these kicking around the shop and I know it would work for me. 

I see an ad on Kijiji, which does not state a selling price as the amp was grouped with some other items. I fire the seller off an e-mail offereing him $250.00 for it - the Amp was designed in the early nineties and they stopped producing them some time ago, and you can get a comparable amp new (Tapco Juice, Behringer and a few others) for just over $300.00 + taxes. In all fairness, I've never tried the new cheap amps, but the AP-1200 is nothing to write home about in any case.

The seller responds with a counter offer of $700.00 firm. I know for a fact that these amps sold for $799.00 new twelve years ago and point him to the current prices of new amps. He responded with an apples and oranges type response, as if a Yorlville AP-1200 was some sort of stellar amp or something. At this point I stop conversing with the seller, as I figure he wants to keep the amp.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> What about sellers that place unrealistic values on the products that they are selling?
> 
> Case in point, I recently put together a bass rig, and allthough I can get a power amp for nothing, but I prefer not to take the freebies unless I really need them. I was looking for something along the lines of a Yorkville AP-1200, as we have these kicking around the shop and I know it would work for me.
> 
> ...


Obviously stellar to him and maybe he is looking for the buyer for who it is also stellar to. This falls under the category that you are foolish to pursue if you can get something comparable for a fraction of the price. Go get the comparable item (or the free one you talk about) and stop going through the frustration of trying to convince someone to drop their price if they are firm on it. Why is it so important for you to make someone else see "your" logic.
The seller will either never sell it or will find a buyer for which the item is worth the asking price. Which ever the case may be it won't affect you in the least because you can get a comparable item cheap or free.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> What about sellers that place unrealistic values on the products that they are selling?


That reminds me of a ValveJr. (used) that was being sold on fleabay last Christmas. Not only did it sell for $700 (started at $300), but there was a firefight at the last minute that took it up so high


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

+1 for a polite "No thanks", but I'll always respond. I generally won't debate about what an item is "worth". That tends to get insulting when it's so easy to get typical pricing for most things on the web these days.

For low, but not stupidly low offers, instead of just plain NO I'll try to keep it open by saying "No thanks, but.. check back with me in a couple weeks and if it's still not sold by then I'll re-consider". 

When buying, I just ignore stupidly high price sellers. I'm not insulted by that or anything, more power to em if they actually find a buyer. Won't be me!


----------



## martin6stringcustoms (Mar 13, 2008)

danbo said:


> I ignore 'em! Just ask a fair price & stand your ground. :food-smiley-004:


I agreed in full


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Geek said:


> That reminds me of a ValveJr. (used) that was being sold on fleabay last Christmas. Not only did it sell for $700 (started at $300), but there was a firefight at the last minute that took it up so high


Yes but that is an auction. A whole different thing then offers. I have seen old B&D drills sell for $45 at sales when you can go to crappy tire and get a drill with the warranty for $35 at the time. 

Let the buyer be ....... edyamacated...


----------



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

i currently have a buch of stuff for sale online and it seems as though every 15 mins i get an email with "ill give you $15 and ill pick it up tonight"

this is in response to a protable DVD player i have for sale that I'm asking $40 for. the screen alone is worth $75.

i simply respond with nothing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Geek said:


> There's a line between "offers" and "insults" though in some cases :wink:


Again, only if you choose to take things personally. How is a low offer on a guitar insulting?

I suppose if you made it from scratch there might be a twinge of "F$%k you buddy" but otherwise I just smile and say thanks but no thanks.

Of course, that's just me.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jroberts said:


> What annoys me are guys who couple their low ball offer with an explanation how how crappy the item I'm selling is, and how he could find dozens of them for 1/10 of the price I'm asking.


I was sure I wasn't alone in that. I also agree with your response.
Even if someone like that came up to a price I'd accept--from them, it wouldn't be enough.

They want you to be the wholesaler to their retail endeavour.
Except you didn't get the gear for wholesale prices.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zontar said:


> I was sure I wasn't alone in that. I also agree with your response.
> Even if someone like that came up to a price I'd accept--from them, it wouldn't be enough.
> 
> They want you to be the wholesaler to their retail endeavour.
> Except you didn't get the gear for wholesale prices.


That IS annoying and I generally don't have a lot of time to listen to it. 

HOWever, I once made an offer on a car that was about 20% below what the seller was asking. I had several sources of reference to rationalize the offer. The seller didn't even say no thanks, just turned his back and made a dismissive gesture. I would have undoubtedly negotiated and he would have ended up within 10% of his asking price, but he chose to take my offer as an insult. The number may have been less than HE thoght the car was worth but I was very polite.

It's just poor salesmanship to take things personally and blow off a potential buyer just because he made a low ball offer.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

very, very seldom do I negotiate.......every seller usually expects to move a little...it's almost like a game....if the price is fair I usually don't try to bargain...only when I have only "X" ammount available.


----------

